
4M “missing workers” dropped out of the labor force - hwstar
http://www.epi.org/publication/missing-workers/
======
SteveLAnderson
It's been a long day, so I'm probably missing something; can somebody explain
to me how "These shortfalls do not count, for example, those retiring baby
boomers who would have left the labor force whether or not the Great Recession
happened."

I don't see it, since I don't see anywhere in their methodology that they took
into account the changing age dynamic.

